
Medieval medical books could hold the recipe for new antibiotics - pepys
https://theconversation.com/medieval-medical-books-could-hold-the-recipe-for-new-antibiotics-74490
======
AstralStorm
It is interesting that they started with Staph infection and apparently the
tincture actually used well known antimicrobial agents. (Including copper and
zinc ions leeched from brass using alcohol.) I'd suspect it resulted as a
stepwise "common sense" combination of reagents improved over time. The
interesting part is how they figured out a way to digest and emulsify garlic
using oxgall specifically, as this part was not known in antiquity unlike both
garlic and infused wine properties.

------
woliveirajr
Just because it was "medieval" doesn't mean that it didn't involve some method
on it, or that it wasn't tested and the best results were reproduced for
different patients.

I even think that "method" developed not because someone was sitting still
with nothing to do, but exactly because some people succeeded and others
didn't, and so something in the actions (or in the thinking) of the successful
ones was a key to success.

